
Hack: iPad 3G Runs on T-Mobile, Sends Texts [video] - Concours
http://mashable.com/2010/05/02/ipad-3g-t-mobile-sms-text/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29
======
ams1
How is this a hack (outside of the physical manipulation of the SIM)? Wasn't a
big selling point of the iPad 3G that it is "unlocked."

~~~
mmastrac
I think the ipad had to be hacked to send SMS. There's no access to the
baseband AT interface without jailbreaking.

